# 1 year, 1 month, 1 week



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, I made it to this section of the forum. It took awhile--thus the title. I thought I'd feel sentimental, and that it'd be bittersweet. But all I feel is happiness, like a burden has been lifted. 
The best part was, he reacted strongly when he came over to pick up our son, and I told him it was official. (It was collaborative, so we didn't need to go to court.) I had gotten a pedicure--one of the ways he wanted me to change to be more like his prostitutes, and I was bringing in the Cosmo I had subscribed to to kick start our marriage! Now maybe someone else may benefit. Well, someday...


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Weclome to the section. Sounds liek you are doing ok.

Take care,

shoeguy


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks, SG. 
I am doing well, but I haven't gotten into a relationship yet, or even dated. I think I might have trust issues, but will try not to judge all men by my ex.


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Most of us here have some trust issues. It is part of the territory. 

Big thing is to keep taking care of yourself! I try to remind myself of this on a daily basis.


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

Yup, Paradise, you are right. I would love to be in a relationship, but at the same time, I think it's important for me to relish this independence, really find myself, heal, get strong. Take Care.


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

I will say that having a realationship and trying to heal seems both the rose and the thorn.

Nice to have someone to talk and spend time with and learn new things but there are times I want to be alone. I can't explain why and she has been respectful but sometimes I think I'm just stringing her along and wasting her time because I can't see a long term with her. 

How long will it last? Got me it has been 7 months so far.


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Shoeguy said:


> I will say that having a realationship and trying to heal seems both the rose and the thorn.


Now I'm going to have to get out my old Poison CD! :lol:

One, Two, Three...Hot Tub Time Machine!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

LOL. Hope it was fun!

And I love Poison. Saw them in concert last year with motley crew.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats.

And a pedicure sure does make you feel better, doesn't it?


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

Yup, JB. Too bad I didn't get to wear my smokin' hot suit (fitted, tasteful and expensive looking) I had bought for court. Even the salesperson gasped when she saw me in it. Kept it anyway.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

That's all right. You can wear it another time


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

I love a woman in a power and fitted suit.

You go girl....

Shoeguy


----------



## Cam33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sounds like your exhusb pressured you. My ex did too. Well he just ignored me for a while. Cheated on me and then dumped and divorced me citing- I wore workday undies everyday- not sexy ones. I should wear my hair straighter and longer and wear high heals and what the fashionable women around wear.

The thing is I did try to look good but it fell a bit by the wayside when I had my daughter and back to full time work.

I now wear bright sexy underwear and make myself look cute and sexier but I do it for me and that's fun!

So... long story short, awesome you are looking after you, pedicures are great and the pain goes : )


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

C33 He pressured me in the end weeks. Said I didn't dress edgy enough, keep house well, like to spend money enough, paint my nails, etc. Treated me like a prostitute, while he was treating a prostitute like a Princess (which is what he called her.)
Thanks for the encouragement. Glad you are coming into your own. 
PS and while I am not a good housekeeper, I have learned that he was doing diddly in that dept.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Paradise said:


> Most of us here have some trust issues. It is part of the territory.
> 
> Big thing is to keep taking care of yourself! I try to remind myself of this on a daily basis.



Yup....trust I think is universally damaged in divorce I think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

W: I am not yet getting out there, but open to stumbling onto someone. Well, just to date. I'm letting the dust settle. I was told that "Just because you get a bad meal at a restaurant, doesn't mean you stop eating out." So, even though I ate at that same place for 25 yrs, I am going to do my best not to anticipate the worst when I go out again.


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Everafter,

Great attitude. I hope you have a great time trying to decide the cuisine.


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

Shoeguy said:


> Everafter,
> 
> Great attitude. I hope you have a great time trying to decide the cuisine.


LOL! At the risk of opening up a world of 'tasteless' jokes', I am open to eating out at all types of places, but I don't do fast food!


----------

